# Mailingliste mit Verteiler-Emailadresse?



## Xzarus (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Mailinglisten gibts viele...
Aber ich suche eine, wo man alle mitgliedre mit mitglieder@test.de anschreiben kann (und dann halt das Script die selber verteilt).
Desweiteren sollte es möglich sein, dass jedes Mitglieder der Mailingliste mit Hilfe eines eigenen Passworts seine Email-Adresse ändern kann.

Wisst ihr welches ich das nehmen könnte

Willkommen in der Winterzeit


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Oktober 2005)

Das wird wohl nicht mit PHP machbar sein, dafuer brauchst Du schon einen richtigen Mailserver.
Wenn Du einen solchen hast koennte Majordomo interessant sein, denn Majordomo ist fuer Mailinglisten.

Ich verschieb das mal in den Bereich Hosting & Webserver. Ich denke da ist der Thread besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Oktober 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das wird wohl nicht mit PHP machbar sein, dafuer brauchst Du schon einen richtigen Mailserver.


Das ginge schon. Dazu braucht man einen Rootserver und einen gepatchten Mailserver
(Beispiel: das mail-scanner wrapperscript).
Andererseits, wenn Rootserver, dann gleich ezmlm als mailinglistenmanager installieren


----------



## Xzarus (31. Oktober 2005)

also ich hoffe ihr meint mit einem "mailserver"
mail.test.de bzw. pop3.test.de
...ja die hab ich.

Ich hatte gestern auch mailman "in der Hand". Diese "umfangreichen" Maillisten sind aber sowas von sauschwer zu installieren... *puh*.

. . . . gewrappter mail-scanner . . .       bitte was?

:->


----------

